# The legality of *road head*



## MiztressWinter

The Legality Of "Road Head" (Or, 13 States In Which We've Broken The Law By Giving A Beej) - sexplanations - Jezebel


Sheesh. Lol..be careful where you play when you're traveling kids!


----------



## wizehop

Thats retarded plain and simple....who wrote those laws, puritans?


----------



## MiztressWinter

Haha...idk, but before posting it I actually did some research and was surprised to find it true! Huh. Oh well. Breaking the law's fun sometimes. lol


----------



## Jimmy James

It can be dangerous...I almost crashed a 70' Plymouth Fury when my girlfriend was doing this to me one night. Had to pull over to finish.


----------



## 614 crust

wow WTF really? Fuck it more laws to break. And fun ones at that.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Lol IDK bout ya'll...but I'm avoiding the hell outta Michigan!


----------



## Dmac

N.C. calls it a "crime against nature". this from a state where the age of consent is 14!


----------



## christianarchy

When I got hit by a truck on my bike and got a concussion, broken femur, and collapsed lung this winter the driver was pulling into an abandoned parking lot late at night right after meeting up with his long distance girlfriend.
No way of knowing, but I'm pretty sure I was a victim of roadhead.
I think it's fucking stupid.

But BJ's being illegal is pretty fucking funny.


----------



## veggieguy12

Who knows what would happen if a cited driver was to take a sodomy ticket to court; if cited for a driving violation (reckless operation of motor vehicle, driving while impaired, something along those lines), I can see it being upheld. If it is a plain sodomy ticket for non-vaginal sex, it should be dismissed by the judge.
I take it that this 2008 article is kinda meant more to be fun than strictly informative in a legal sense, but it could have done with a footnote of the research - though, it kinda invalidates the article.
See for yourself, but sodomy laws were federally (nationally) overturned in 2003 (_Lawrence v. Texas_).


----------



## MiztressWinter

Well thanks veggie-guy. I guess the stuff I read was pretty outdated. lol 

Actually I did find this read more humorous than anything. But it's always good to know the facts


----------



## Ravie

haha not illegal here in cali aparently.


----------



## Loth Lorien

I looked into this age of consent thing because being from the west coast I thought it was 18 everywhere. I found I was really wrong. Some southern states still actually have a legal age of consent as 12 for girls.


----------



## Mouse

christianarchy said:


> No way of knowing, but I'm pretty sure I was a victim of roadhead.
> .


 
HAHAHA

sorry for the pain n all but daaamn that's a funny statement


----------



## farmer john

great thanx MI our mayors in jail for the whole book but i cant drive down the street gettin some whats the world coming to


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy

if the government makes cunilingus illegal Im protesting. Fuck this shit.


----------



## caliEden

Doubt it's illegal here in Oregon Either, but I know any type of Sodemy is illegal in some states, which, basically bans gay sex in general.


----------



## mksnowboarder

I have heard that it's illegal in NY, but have not cared enough to look. The courts must have some authority, but not against the will of the people. Maybe it's illegal to get head while driving, but my judge also says I'm not allowed to associate with my girlfriend because I'm on probation. I do both. Sometimes you have to practice civil disobedience when the rich white protestants pass unjust laws. Every individual is greater than the law. They take everything from us; we must disobey unreasonable and unjust laws that we consider beyond the authority of the court. We matter; the laws are words in books interpreted by overpaid assholes with nothing to gain or lose. Fight the good fights.


----------



## farmer john

mksnowboarder said:


> I have heard that it's illegal in NY, but have not cared enough to look. The courts must have some authority, but not against the will of the people. Maybe it's illegal to get head while driving, but my judge also says I'm not allowed to associate with my girlfriend because I'm on probation. I do both. Sometimes you have to practice civil disobedience when the rich white protestants pass unjust laws. Every individual is greater than the law. They take everything from us; we must disobey unreasonable and unjust laws that we consider beyond the authority of the court. We matter; the laws are words in books interpreted by overpaid assholes with nothing to gain or lose. Fight the good fights.




overthinking it much? lol


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Good thing I got the fuck Out of Boise when I did....Life sentence for head..FUUUCK!!


----------



## Dead horse

Fuck that shit, How am I supposed to keep it warm on the train


----------



## frzrbrnd

sodomy laws were struck off the books by the supreme court ruling _lawrence v. texas_, yo. some states still have sodomy laws, but they're not enforceable.


----------



## outskirts

No one will believe me but I swear, the first time I got road head I had to pull over to finish... but that's not what I'm
getting at... I had just pulled down a back road to pull over, as I was cumming I looked up at the street sign, Holy Shit!
I blew my load on Purgatory Rd, good thing I'm not religious, lol. It's an actual name of a road where I'm from, seriously.


----------



## Kim Chee

I think I'm safe. I'm not that flexible anymore.


----------



## bryanpaul

public sexy-time shit kinda sketches me out.....me and my old travel partner could have went to jail and lost the dog on a few different occasions cuz of that shit.......somebody walks by with their kid....calls the cops......all of a sudden your on a sex offenders list

.............so be sneaky behind that dumpster, kids


----------



## outskirts

bryanpaul said:


> public sexy-time shit kinda sketches me out.....me and my old travel partner could have went to jail and lost the dog on a few different occasions cuz of that shit.......somebody walks by with their kid....calls the cops......all of a sudden your on a sex offenders list
> 
> .............so be sneaky behind that dumpster, kids


 
You have a good point, I've known a few people who were on a sex offenders list for the dumbest shit!
Only sexual predators belong on one if you ask me, but other people end up on there too... for the dumbest shit.
Best to just have public sexy time after dark and with some discretion and common sense, that and not make a habit of it.
Maybe that takes some of the thrill outta it for some people, but hey, better safe than sorry.

And as far as road head goes be smart about it, don't engage in it while in traffic, through residential areas during the day, or on
rural back roads (the deer!) during the night.


----------



## Sydney

finally, it's a good thing nobody wants to touch me or have a relationship with me.


----------



## scales

i would never give head to someone aim traveling with unless there clean


----------



## wokofshame

Maybe 4 years ago I met up with some kids who told me about a chick they were squatting with who had gotten the name "Dirt-Ring" for giving a bj to some train kid who was so fantastically dirty that after she was done she had on her face, a.....


----------

